# ziel von symbolischer verknüpfung bekommen

## Christian99

Hallo, ich brauche für ein Skript das Ziel einer symbolischen Verknüpfung. mit "ls -l" steht ja noch einiges mmehr dabei. gibts da was mit dem man nur das Ziel, also alles nach "->" ausgeben lassen kann oder filtert man das am besten mit regex aus dem "ls -l" output?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## schachti

Geht mit cut oder awk sehr schön:

```

ls -l LINKNAME | cut -d ' ' -f 11

ls -l LINKNAME | awk '{print $11}'

```

----------

## franzf

Wofür erschuf Gott readlink?  :Very Happy: 

->

```
$ man readlink
```

----------

## Necoro

Mit ls und sed/awk zu werkeln ginge sicherlich prinzipiell ... aber einfacher wirds, wenn du einfach readlink benutzt  :Smile:  (die entsprechende Man-Page hilft dir weiter)

/edit: franzf war schneller  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Christian99

vielen dank, ich nehme jetzt

```
 ls -l LINKNAME | awk -F '-> ' '{print $2}'
```

falls sich durch irgendwelche Optionen was ändert, und das Ziel nicht mehr der 11. Eintrag ist. oder besteht da keine Gefahr?

Christian

EDIT: readlink ist natürlich noch besser, danke  :Smile: Last edited by Christian99 on Mon Dec 21, 2009 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Danke, ich kannte readlink nicht, da ich es nie gebraucht habe - das ist auf jeden Fall robuster und sollte daher der von mir vorgeschlagenen Lösung vorgezogen werden.

----------

